# Lacquering Carbon Fibre Wrap?



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

As per the title has anyone ever done..or seen this done?

I have a 2002 Astra Van and have decided i'm bored with a white van so have a pearl paint job planned. I was going to wrap the roof and bonnet but will probably stick with just the bonnet now but wanted the full gloss effect with some depth so have thought about the possibilities of applying the wrap and then giving it a few coats of 2k lacquer.

Anyone any thoughts on this as i dont see why it wouldnt workand has potential to be very effective on a budget.........


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sure I seen a release from 3M recently which was a gloss carbon fibre vinyl.. 
Speak to [email protected] he should know if they released this recently or if any companies have gloss black carbon vinyl.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> I'm sure I seen a release from 3M recently which was a gloss carbon fibre vinyl..
> Speak to [email protected] he should know if they released this recently or if any companies have gloss black carbon vinyl.


Its not so much the 'gloss' im after as the 'depth' ...although to be fair i havent seen the gloss vinyls either so may have to see whats on offer.....just fancied a bit of experimentation..especially with a high solid 2k...The rest of the van will be a motorbike colour 'Racing White' but i will be applying 2k lacquer ove rthe top with the addition of some pearl flakes in the lacquer and also some clear flake as well...i do love a good experiment :doublesho I've found the flake already and posted a couple of pics on my Fb page earlier...(KKD one not my own).


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Doesn't work
I'm a painter and wrapped some trim bits
The 2k clear coat on
Didn't work one bit


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't have experience of lacquer over vinyl mate.. The only issue I could see is where vinyl is flexible more so than the lacquer.

However I've seen guys in the local bodyshop supplier here asking for "a bit of plasticizer in with it mate" which is apparently to make the paint set a little softer/flexible for painting plastic parts such as bumpers, side skirts ect whether it works or not I don't know.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

andy-mcq said:


> Doesn't work
> I'm a painter and wrapped some trim bits
> The 2k clear coat on
> Didn't work one bit


What happened ? Did the solvents affect the wrap. The plan was to just scotch the surface of the wrap to give it some adhesion.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> Don't have experience of lacquer over vinyl mate.. The only issue I could see is where vinyl is flexible more so than the lacquer.
> 
> However I've seen guys in the local bodyshop supplier here asking for "a bit of plasticizer in with it mate" which is apparently to make the paint set a little softer/flexible for painting plastic parts such as bumpers, side skirts ect whether it works or not I don't know.


Im familiar with plasticizer etc but shouldnt have that issue with the bonnet as the flex isnt there as with bumpers etc but i do see your reassoning as its vinyl..although over metal. I think i may have to wrap a section of a scrap panel first and test it.

Ive thought of various options including a black pearl on the bonnet and then mix matte'ing agent with the lacquer as i think black gloss against white gloss is a bit much but then thats personal taste i suppose.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I also considered if you could lacquer carbon wrap , cant see why not as its just vinyl and i had my motorbike graphics lacquered in once . That said someone above has tried and failed


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> I also considered if you could lacquer carbon wrap , cant see why not as its just vinyl and i had my motorbike graphics lacquered in once . That said someone above has tried and failed


Thats one of the reasons i thought about it as people go over vinyl lettering with it. I would still be interested in what went wrong with the poster aboves project.....perhaps type of vinyl used, solvents reacting, prep work etc ???


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

No it stuck perfectly well
Clear coat was fine to 
Just didn't look anything like carbon or Evan the standed wrap
Just awful tbh


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

andy-mcq said:


> No it stuck perfectly well
> Clear coat was fine to
> Just didn't look anything like carbon or Evan the standed wrap
> Just awful tbh


Thanks for the reply andy....interesting.....i think i might wrap a 'spray out card' and test it in case theres differebces in the carbons rather than waste a whole bonnet....


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting your think it wouldve made it look more real ! Could always go the carbon skinning route


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

It was 3m car on fibre effect wrap I used if that's any help


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Any chance of some pics Andy . IM gutted to discover that it looks cack as id planned to do it !


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought I still had the bits I did but must of binned them
Not in my man cave anyway


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ah pisser never mind


----------

